# 06 sentra spec v - installing new head unit



## 06servspec (Dec 25, 2011)

alright so ive searched and read a lot of helpful things on here,but not quite enough. Basically i have the rockford fosgate package and was wanting to put a new after market deck in. Im not overally good at things like this but i figure itd be would be worth it to save money and do it myself. Can anyone provide me with instructions on what i need to do? I know i have to buy a dash kit and wiring harness. I believe i read that i should go with the metra. And also how do they typically fit? I dont want it to look like crap because i noticed the current unit kinda curves around....sorry for rambling but if anyone could help i would greatly appreciate it and if you have pictures of what yours looks like now id love to see it! Thanks again


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Go to the folks at Crutchfield.com. When you purchase their receivers or speakers, they provide you with the adapter harnesses and installation kits (including install instructions) with it at no charge. Their prices are fair and their service and tech support are great! They're based out of Virginia. Their website will also tell you what will fit your particular vehicle. I've used them for over a decade without a problem. Not sure why one would want to get rid of the Rockford-Fosgate unit, though. It was a pretty good deck. If it's not working properly, there are companies that will repair it for you; just search online.


----------



## 06servspec (Dec 25, 2011)

smj999smj said:


> Go to the folks at Crutchfield.com. When you purchase their receivers or speakers, they provide you with the adapter harnesses and installation kits (including install instructions) with it at no charge. Their prices are fair and their service and tech support are great! They're based out of Virginia. Their website will also tell you what will fit your particular vehicle. I've used them for over a decade without a problem. Not sure why one would want to get rid of the Rockford-Fosgate unit, though. It was a pretty good deck. If it's not working properly, there are companies that will repair it for you; just search online.


Really? Most people here dont seem too fond of it. I had a pioneer deck in my old car which sounded better in my opinion, but the rf package sounds decent i just thought a new deck might give it a boost. I dont want to waste my money though so if its not gonna do much ill probably just leave it alone


----------

